# Ethernet wont wok,but in live cd it can be work!

## ozzy.stone

I Install gentoo minimal in Thinkpad T530.but when I reboot my gentoo.The Ethernet can be connect. and use "ifconfige" just show "lo". But in LiveCD use "ifconfig" will show "enp0s25" and "lo"

I use lspci  in LiveCD  find Intel Ethernet Card. I choose all Intel EthorNet deivce buildin kernel by menuconfig .

then "rc-update add net.enp0s25 default" but it says no interface. so I try "ln -s net.lo net.enp0s25  && rc-update add net.enp0s25 default".It sames work.

BUT when I reboot my laptop can't find Ethornet device "enp0s25"! ifconofig -a just show 'lo'

Anyone Help please. I'm a freshman in gentoo.

Thanks so much！

----------

## 666threesixes666

in live cd, run 'lsmod' it will tell you the exact kernel module name.  in kernel menuconfig press / to find the exact kernel module name, and enable with y...  ifconfig -a will show it regardless of net.persistent name or not.

----------

## ozzy.stone

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> in live cd, run 'lsmod' it will tell you the exact kernel module name.  in kernel menuconfig press / to find the exact kernel module name, and enable with y...  ifconfig -a will show it regardless of net.persistent name or not.

 

It's work!

Oh my gawd!

thank you so much!  :Very Happy: 

----------

